# Clips add 5 for Training camp



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The clips are bringing Guards Rick Brunson, Brandon Mouton, Forwards Terrence Morris, Marcus Fleming, Forward Center Jerry Holman to training camp. They now have 19 players. It's was in the Orange County Register this morning.

Why wouldnt they bring in another 2 instead of just Mouton? Why Holman he is another center?:upset:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Yes! Brunson is on the comeback trail!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Leave it to the Clips to bring in Rick ****in Brunson...

What garbage.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The legend of Rick Brunson will be complete after being cut by the Clippers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Terrence Morris was cut from the Rockets because of his passive play and all the bricks he threw up from the perimeter. I was pretty shocked to see his name pop up, I thought he'd be lost in Europe by now.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

These guys are just camp fodder. To get all worked up about the names on this list is ridiculous.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> These guys are just camp fodder. To get all worked up about the names on this list is ridiculous.


Yeah, I agree. Might as well see if any of them improved. It's worth what? $100,000 or is it free to bring them here and the Camp contract. Mouton could be a nice player. Never a started but a nice bench player.

BFreak.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

they should have got tj cummings


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So no 'Best Kept Secret' or Amara Sy?


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Is that one dude who was on the summer league team still on the roster. You know, the 6'6" guy who could play both guard positions and had a successful season in Europe last year. I think his las name was Moore. I hope he's on the training camp roster.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

You're thinking of Quentin Ross, and we signed him, so he is on our training camp roster.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

When does Quinton Ross start practice? Does anyone know that? It's because me and a couple of ostende players are trying to get in touch with him and his girlfriend. Something went on in his private life which we know about and we're worried. So if anyone sees him practice, tell me how he looks, concerning feeling well with emotions and stuff. Thanks


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Do you have a source? (sauce)


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

A source about?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The 5 being signed. I know it says it's in the Orange County register paper, but does anyone have an online source? :whoknows:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Probably on the Orange County Register website. I read it in the newspaper. You need a password to get into the Orange County Register website.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It's not though. Their latest Clipper news is from August the 5th. :no:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is a link that has the Clippers signing 4 players: 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-clipperssignings&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Now in the Orange County Register today, they have the clips signing all those guys but not Muton.  Why would they have put that in the paper a coupld weks ago and now they have this new article. He was the only one I thought had a chance to make the team. To back-up at two with Ross.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> When does Quinton Ross start practice? Does anyone know that? It's because me and a couple of ostende players are trying to get in touch with him and his girlfriend. Something went on in his private life which we know about and we're worried. So if anyone sees him practice, tell me how he looks, concerning feeling well with emotions and stuff. Thanks


Sorry dude. I'm pretty sure none of my Clippers Brethren know Quinton Ross or even get to see him play. We're only going by what is in the news. Sorry we can't be more help to you.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Darn, thanks anyway Bobby... We still had no news in belgium of Quinton or his girl. Me and 2 players are trying like crazy to hear from them... the thing is why i asked how he seems with feelings and stuff on court is because... His girl got pregnant here in belgium and i was like one of the first people that she told. Then later in August i got a mail with some wedding pictures. But the thing is the last mail i got, was bad news. The baby that was due to december was born in september! And was so little and fighting to make it. That's why we're all very worried. Cause since then we haven't heard a thing anymore. Well they are in my prayers... if anyone still sees them you never know. Tell them to contact melissa, Tony (or wife) or Jason (or girlfriend)
Thanks


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

dint want 2 make a new thread j/w why dint maggete play was it caues so many ppl where invited?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> dint want 2 make a new thread j/w why dint maggete play was it caues so many ppl where invited?


He didn't play because of a jammed thumb.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

oh ok thanks i was just wondreing caues i have him in my fantasy pool good to hear its nothing serious


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Darn, thanks anyway Bobby... We still had no news in belgium of Quinton or his girl. Me and 2 players are trying like crazy to hear from them... the thing is why i asked how he seems with feelings and stuff on court is because... His girl got pregnant here in belgium and i was like one of the first people that she told. Then later in August i got a mail with some wedding pictures. But the thing is the last mail i got, was bad news. The baby that was due to december was born in september! And was so little and fighting to make it. That's why we're all very worried. Cause since then we haven't heard a thing anymore. Well they are in my prayers... if anyone still sees them you never know. Tell them to contact melissa, Tony (or wife) or Jason (or girlfriend)
> Thanks


I think all this stuff is a little too personal.

None of us know Quinton personally, nor need to know his business.

Discretion.

Use it.


----------

